# Trans former



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I have a dual 30b trans former with the gauges just shell any one interested it is in good shape.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You should post this in our For Sale or Trade Forum.
It's free, and would reach all scales, any one
of which could use this unit for accessory if
not track power.

Don


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

No use for it buddy, but thanks for offering it to the guys.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks guys


----------



## Jim Stein (9 mo ago)

Can I operate two engines at a time? And, if I install cab control, will it connect with them? Crossing gates? Lights in buildings? If so, what are you asking for it? Shipping to 53089.... ;-)


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Jim, not sure but Al stated it is a shell. No guts to it. Al, if I am wrong please chime in.

Jim, welcome to the S forum.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes it will don't understand the cab control but you realize it's the shell and few parts 50.00 for it when it did run I did have acceries hooked it up 300 watt but like I said shell only main part burnt out.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi Jim welcome to the forum hope u understood what I said shell only thanks Mopar.
Al


----------



## Jim Stein (9 mo ago)

Jim Stein said:


> Can I operate two engines at a time? And, if I install cab control, will it connect with them? Crossing gates? Lights in buildings? If so, what are you asking for it? Shipping to 53089.... ;-)


I have HO scale, which I forgot to add.


----------



## Jim Stein (9 mo ago)

alaft61ri said:


> Yes it will don't understand the cab control but you realize it's the shell and few parts 50.00 for it when it did run I did have acceries hooked it up 300 watt but like I said shell only main part burnt out.


I overlooked the word "shell". Sorry to waste time here.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Jim Stein said:


> I overlooked the word "shell". Sorry to waste time here.


You're not wasting anyone's time here, welcome to the forum.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Jim Stein said:


> I have HO scale, which I forgot to add.


Even if it was intact you couldn't operate anything but Märklin equipment in HO with that transformer.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Not a problem no time wasted


----------



## Jim Stein (9 mo ago)

alaft61ri said:


> Not a problem no time wasted


Anyone using Arduino to run their train systems?????


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Jim,I do not think anybody here on the S forum runs with arduino. That is more of an HO
device. I know some do run it in HO. Better to ask your question in the HO section. I do
have a bunch of HO equipment, I run DCC in HO. Love it.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

What is arduino. 
Al


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Something used to control DCC locomotives when they don't want to spend money on a real DCC system.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

alaft61ri said:


> What is arduino.
> Al


Arduino is the brand name of a company that builds single board microcontrollers and kits for building digital devices. They are programmed using C and C++.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok cool thanks


----------

